# Lincoln no show Vicarius books



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

received this email this evening, if any one is interested.
Dear Vicarious Books subscribers

6% Discount Code = " Lincoln " expires Tuesday midnight 16th July.

Just to let you know we broke down today on the way to the Mid Summer Music and Leisure show Lincoln. We know that many people wanted to get their copy of All the Aires, there. 

We had just braked firmly because of queuing traffic at the Worcester junction on the M5, the next time I braked, nothing! The pedal had gone hard but thankfully I managed to keep control using the handbrake. On inspection the recovery mechanic confirmed that the vacuum pump hat completely failed. Apparently the part will have to be special ordered so we chose to be recovered to home. I have to say that having a recovery service is excellent value for money, but you must make sure that your provider can and will recover your specific unit. Especially important when it involves very large and heavy vehicles or those with poor ground clearance. If you have never asked the question then I suggest you call your provider and confirm your vehicle details. We are veterans or recovery having broken down three time this year, I would not mind if we had an old banger that we never maintained.

Our next show is the Western Motorhome at Malvern 10-12th August so All the Aires will have to be launched there. We look forward to seeing you soon.

Have a great weekend and enjoy your camping.


----------

